# opinions on scape



## Daryn (22 Sep 2008)

Im just looking for some advice on how to make my aquascape a bit better, it a 14-8-8 inch clearseal 3 (uk) Gallon, im thinking i should try bunching the rocks more into a single pile with twigs for moss coming out the rocks, im also thinking it needs some type of carpet plant.


----------



## Tom (22 Sep 2008)

I personally would lose the red plant, and replace it with the green one (sorry that's not very technical!) Then I would use more of the moss over the foreground

Perhaps also bring the rocks further towards the right, so they are just off center as opposed to being well on the left. 

Tom


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Sep 2008)

the right side is nice, maybe have some marsilea specie as a carpet (if you wan one) then have some bolbitis behind the rocks?

some more info like lighitng, ferts etc will be useful for plant suggestions


----------



## Daryn (23 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the replys, the tanks got 2 Arcadia Arc Pod 9W lights, a small Aqua Clear HOB filter, Sere substrate, a Tetra aerosol co2 in one corner and a DIY co2 with rhinox 2000 diffuser under the HOB filter intake giving me a pretty constant 1 bubble every 2 seconds, im measuring the co2 level with a glass dropchecker and 4dkh and its light green and steady, just now im using Sera florena to fertilize the water but im buying the dry fertz to mix my own soon for when i get my bigger tank set up, im also considering upping the lighting to something better but im struggling to find anything for a tank so small. Im really wanting somthing quite full looking in terms of the scape.


----------



## Daryn (12 Oct 2008)

Ive added some Lilaeopsis brasiliensis and some glosso, im also going to add a patch of Rotala rotundifolia at the back of the middle white stone in between the two red plants so you only see the pink tops sticking up at the surface, im also going to cover the white stones with java moss, im going to add more slate in front of the white stones and create a border effect going round the moss broken up with more Lilaeopsis brasiliensis in front of the slate im adding. For the first time ive got a vision of what i want the tank to look like when im finished, get the rest of the plants on Tuesday and cant wait   . What do you all think, all thoughts appreciated.


----------



## R1ch13 (14 Oct 2008)

Dude thats bloody stunning for such a small tank 

Only thing that i would change would be...

the 2 different rock types...

The light rock on the left and the dark slatey rock on the right is a bit too much in a scape this small i think....

Even in a larger tank i think many scapers find it hard to mix 2 different kinds of rock successfully.

So in a tank this small it must be very hard.

None the less, stunning looking tank bud 

Richie


----------



## R1ch13 (14 Oct 2008)

Okk my whole first post was pretty much irrelevant....

After a second read i saw the part that says you are going to cover the white rocks with moss....

Soo...

I cant wait to see how it turns out 

It will look a whole lot better when its only one rock type i think...

Richie


----------



## Daryn (14 Oct 2008)

Thanks for the reply, i know its not much compared to the other tanks on here but its been a real learning curve and ive put alot of effort in, the rocks are covered now and i will take another pic later today, it does look much more like 1 scape now instead of the left side then the right side LOL, its a massive improvement.


----------



## Daryn (14 Oct 2008)

Well ive covered the rocks, just needs a bit of time to grow in now, so whats peoples thoughts on how it looks now.


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Oct 2008)

Have to say, I think I prefer this one   The white rocks seemed out of place.  What livestock have you got in there?  Just the Beta?


----------



## Daryn (14 Oct 2008)

Thanks, just a single male betta but i would like to add some shrimp if i could get away with it, maybey crs or something fancy anyway.


----------



## Daryn (23 Nov 2008)

Well ive changed the flow of the filter so its more efficient but i still dont think its enough, after reading more im hoping my mishaped leaves are because of poor C02 distribution and not calcium or boron, the flows a million times better but its still the hob filter so need to upgrade to fix properly i think, the background plants i added are really struggling and look like they are melting, the leaves are also much larger than what ive seen before, i cant remember what they are called but they were meant to have alot of pink in the leaves, at least the glosso and moss are both growing and pearling like mad.


----------



## Daryn (24 Feb 2009)

Just an update of my nano.


----------



## Nelson (24 Feb 2009)

hi daryn,
so much better.really like it

neil


----------

